# Anyone know the breed?



## Moopsey (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey everyone!

I'm new here...and I was just wondering if anyone would have any idea as to what breed Kitty is? She's black, short-haired and her hair sticks up along her spine, yellowy eyes, rounded head, pointy ears and a long tail!

We got her a year ago, and she's 1 year and a month old now!

Thank you  

PS...sorry about the picture quality! I only had a little webcam to take the pictures with


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

The pictures didn't work. 
If she was a rescue and she's black chances are she's a domestic short hair.


----------



## Moopsey (Sep 6, 2004)

Hopefully the pictures should work now!


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

If she were a more chocolate color she could be a burmese. She sure is pretty. She also could have some bombay in her but I'm not familiar with the breed that much.


----------



## Moopsey (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks AddFran and Doeremi! and yeah...she's such a purdy little girl


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Black cats are so beautiful, like black satin! Moopsy is no exception. She's a beauty!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, she's very cute, I love the big eyes!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

If she would be a purebred a would guess on Bombay.


----------



## Moopsey (Sep 6, 2004)

Awww thanks !! I have no idea if Kitty's a purebred or not! But Bombay sounds good! hehe!

People always comment on her big sweet eyes


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

They do look alike....

Bombay cat....


----------

